

Terrence Tao: "Hooked for Life" on math - RiderOfGiraffes
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/04/23/tao.who.am.i/

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1293874>

But it looks like you submitted the canonical URL.

